# HID LED Washer light install



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

I need help yet again...i have a set of washer lights and i was wondering how to install them...the instructions are not very well written and i need a hand (or extra brain) installing them...any help will do


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

all you do is take of your stock washers and put on the HID ones.. then take the wires and wire them to your park lamp.

make sure you test which wire is active with your parking lamps on and the hook it up.

if i have time i can show you my set up. or post pix


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

pics would be cool....and i must say liu...you are my hero


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why thank you.  

i got mine done prof at an audio store. cost me 20 bux ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

i would like to do it myself...but thanks for telling me the install price if i cant get it dome myself...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sent97gxe.. aim me and ill give u better details.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

i got the cobra eyes for 20$.....theyre not that hard to install but i live in cali and they are illegal, so i connected them to my turn signals which attract more attention i think since they blink and cops dont book me


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

** shiver **


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i had mine on but when i blinks it signald but i short circut my sigals to rapid blink it fry'd one of them so i cut it. but...... i thougth from hyper whit to amber is not illlegal.. purple. red. green and stuff is.... the cops here are starting to but u for everything thye sed. that.. when u start in first u shouldnt rev as high and mah friend got a ticket for "noise pollution" hah sum SHe'iT!...... it was $50..


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

I actually wired a switch to the LEDs that sits on my center console (next to e-brake) so I can control when they're on or not....that way if I see a cop...they can go off.


----------

